# Husqvarna st 330t



## Dennis27 (Aug 9, 2021)

Found a Husqvarna st 330t for sell it startup fine but It takes a few moments to move forward when in gear afterwards it works great what should I look forro is worth the headache?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds like a possible adjustment? Probably belt slipping or friction drive slipping .... Or needs new belt or friction disc ...

Really hard to tell without seeing it?


----------



## Dennis27 (Aug 9, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Sounds like a possible adjustment? Probably belt slipping or friction drive slipping .... Or needs new belt or friction disc ...
> 
> Really hard to tell without seeing it?


 Is it worth buying at $400


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If its this ST 330T, I would certainly say yes ...

2016 Husqvarna 300-Series ST 330T Snowblower Reviews, Prices and Specs


----------



## Toolboxhero (Dec 24, 2010)

I agree. Probably the cable needs adjusting or the transmission belt should be replaced. 

That model uses the external clutches/dogs to steer. They don't break but they do get very stiff if they have sat a while. Here is a video on how to lube them. 




Is it worth $400? Yes, it has the heavy-duty tranny and that tranny is a lot tougher than what's in the current model. The motor has way more power than you can use. The only real negative is it has about the same capacity as the Honda track drives so it's quite a bit slower than the current "big" Toro's and Ariens snowblowers. It will get the job done though and throw snow 60 feet!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I say No at that price because from what I've read, not reliable, parts are expensive, parts are hard to find. I would throw the $400 in to a Simplicity Pro, Ariens, Toro, Simplicity first.


----------

